# Random Thoughts



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why is the sky Blue

Why is a steak called a steak

Why do people honk while behind you even though traffic is stopped

what makes a great drink when all alcohol will do the job

If all fat people was skinney would skinney people get skinnier

If your wife cheats and you cheat whos fault is it really

Childern play and then get made because they are tired

People work so they can have money but have no time to spend it


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 11, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Why is the sky Blue


 
It is a phenomenon known as Rayleigh scattering, basically the particles in the air polarize and scatter the light coming from the sun allowing the eye to only see a certain area of the spectrum of light.



terryl965 said:


> Why is a steak called a steak


 
It comes from the Norse word _steik _meaning "roast."



terryl965 said:


> Why do people honk while behind you even though traffic is stopped


 
Normally because of a version of Narcissism, usually very slight that gives every person a level of inability to empathize.  No one is ever able to "put themselves in someone else's shoes," but in this case, it is usually because the people in the cars behind think that they know better or would acted differently in the same situation or fail to realize what else may be going on to keep the person from going.  At this point, they honk either out of anger or "trying to help" which is normally a more personal reason or simply frustration.



terryl965 said:


> what makes a great drink when all alcohol will do the job


 
I don't think there's a real answer, but I think that it is all about the proportions and mixers....personally, I love the alcohol, but I also love a good, well mixed drink.



terryl965 said:


> If all fat people was skinney would skinney people get skinnier


 
Good question - But there would simply need to be something else to "stratify" society.  Look at sizes in General, over the last 50 years, what used to be a size 6 is now a size 12, people have gradually gotten smaller and it is more acceptable.  It used to be considered disgusting to be too skinny.  But as everyone gets more skinny, those who are already on the lower end of the spectrum, will need a new way to stand out.



terryl965 said:


> If your wife cheats and you cheat whos fault is it really


 
Wow - that's deep.  I say that it is almost always a touch of both.  The one who cheated because they can't control themselves and the other because anyone who cheats either has deep seated personal issues or isn't being fulfilled in their relationship - but then....they should have communicated better.



terryl965 said:


> Childern play and then get made because they are tired


 
Well that's just kids!



terryl965 said:


> People work so they can have money but have no time to spend it


 
I hate that!  Especially that you have to work until you're 65, then you have the money, but you're too old to do the things that you really want to do.  URGH!



Sorry, I'm an engineer - there has to be an answer for everything in my world!


----------



## zDom (Jul 11, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Why is the sky Blue



The short answer? Atmosphere and light waves.

Go here for more info:

http://www.sciencemadesimple.com/sky_blue.html



terryl965 said:


> Why is a steak called a steak


 
The word coms from Middle English "steike", which in turn comes from Old Norse "steik" from the base word "steikja", a verb "to roast on a spit."



terryl965 said:


> Why do people honk while behind you even though traffic is stopped



Frustration and not thinking things through.



terryl965 said:


> what makes a great drink when all alcohol will do the job



Flavor.



terryl965 said:


> If all fat people was skinney would skinney people get skinnier



Nope. There would just be more hot chicks and competition for those hot chicks.



terryl965 said:


> If your wife cheats and you cheat whos fault is it really



The wife's fault for cheating on you and the your fault for cheating on her.

Personal responsibility for our actions is something we should all take. Now, our partner can make things easier on us or harder on us. Being a flat slob or refusing sex, for example, definately make things harder on the other spouse. But it is still no excuse, really.




terryl965 said:


> Childern play and then get made because they are tired



I think adults also get short-tempered when they are tired. I know I do.




terryl965 said:


> People work so they can have money but have no time to spend it



Yep. That's just sad. They should send all the money they don't have time to spend to ME as I don't have enough money because I decided long ago that I didn't want to spend all my time working and have no time to spend money.

Now I don't have enough money to spend with my free time ... AND I still don't have enough free time. Too busy making money just to make ends meet.

:sigh:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2008)

Some more 

People complain when it is winter and cold then summer comes and then they complain about it being to hot.

Brothersa nd sister fight like cats and dog so when cats and dogs fight are they like brothers and sisters?

Milk is dairy but yeat it is processed for the good of people why?

if the egg was first then how can that be, don't we need a chicken and roster before the egg.

Pregnancy is nine months or they say but it is actually 10 so why call it nine

Pizza is from  Asia but yet Italy is known for it why

California is sinking but yet people live on the beach


----------



## Jenna (Jul 11, 2008)

Why is the sky Blue 
*>> because blue was in fashion in them days*

Why is a steak called a steak  
*>>  because if it was called a fish it'd be entirely the wrong colour.*

Why do people honk while behind you even though traffic is stopped  
*>>  It's a form of ciphered language used by the criminally stressed.  Also, every honk does in fact edge the vehicle slightly further forward.*

what makes a great drink when all alcohol will do the job  
*>>  One that does the job and then expunges itself before anyone finds out.  Vodka's lack of odour can be a plus *

If all fat people was skinney would skinney people get skinnier  
*>>  the laws of thermodynamics suggest that if all the world's larger folk got smaller then smaller folk would in fact become red giants.*

If your wife cheats and you cheat whos fault is it really  
*>>  Personally, I blame the government.*

Childern play and then get made because they are tired  
*>>  Or is it the adults that get mad because they can't keep up, and blame it on the kids being tired?*

People work so they can have money but have no time to spend it  
*>>  Here, here!  Can I retire and come live in your Bel-Air mansion??  *

Do I get a prize??? 
Jenna


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jenna I am in Texas and we do not have a mansion but sure come live with me and the wife and three kids, two dogs, a cat, snake and a rat.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 11, 2008)

One more...that I have always wanted to know...


Where does your lap go when you stand up?


----------



## Jenna (Jul 11, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Jenna I am in Texas and we do not have a mansion but sure come live with me and the wife and three kids, two dogs, a cat, snake and a rat.


Oh.. well, have you got a barn?  That will do   I am like not fussy at all.  A saucer of milk will do just fine for me; a bowl of rice on weekends maybe.  And I clean up after myself too!   Just jokin' my friend 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## zDom (Jul 11, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Some more
> 
> People complain when it is winter and cold then summer comes and then they complain about it being to hot.



Well, yea! It's too damn cold in the winter and too damn hot in the summer!

Spring here sucks, too. Temperatures are about right but it is raining all the time.

Fall ain't no better: temperatures are great and it doesn't rain quite so much but winter is just around the corner! Shortening days are depressing.




terryl965 said:


> Brothers and sister fight like cats and dog so when cats and dogs fight are they like brothers and sisters?



Nope. They don't run and tell mom and dad.



terryl965 said:


> Milk is dairy but yeat it is processed for the good of people why?



Milk is Good Food. Goes great with cookies and other baked goods. And cold cereal.



terryl965 said:


> if the egg was first then how can that be, don't we need a chicken and roster before the egg.



Creator created animals and they then reproduced. Hence, chicken (and rooster) came first. Shut up, Darwinists. Evolve THIS (insert obscene gesture HERE).



terryl965 said:


> Pregnancy is nine months or they say but it is actually 10 so why call it nine



Women. They are in charge of pregnancy stuff. But then, it's probably men's fault. We keep telling them that 6 inches is 12.



terryl965 said:


> Pizza is from  Asia but yet Italy is known for it why



For the exact same reason spaghetti is from China but Italy gets the credit: The Pope.



terryl965 said:


> California is sinking but yet people live on the beach



Have you BEEN to a California beach? Wish I could afford some of that "sinking" property.


----------



## zDom (Jul 11, 2008)

jkembry said:


> One more...that I have always wanted to know...
> 
> 
> Where does your lap go when you stand up?



Vertical.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2008)

If six inches is nine then nine is is a horse

If god created everyone the same where is my millions

If a man says shut up to a woman it is wrong, if a woman says shut up to a man it is consider a great thing

when you get a haircut why is it always wet

If a job does not like you, you can be fired but if you don't like the job you are suck

If men are always wrong then why create women

If women are also right  then why have man

if the sky is falling what happens to the clouds


----------



## zDom (Jul 11, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> If six inches is nine then nine is is a horse
> 
> If god created everyone the same where is my millions
> 
> ...



(Hmmm Looks like I'm gonna have to deal with YOU like I deal with my kids...)


HUSH! Too many question! Silence! Horse riding stance, two minutes!!


----------



## zDom (Jul 11, 2008)

DEEP horse riding stance! Start two minutes over!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2008)

That brings up some more points

Why is it called a horse stance, we are not on all fours

if we train to fight how come we never fight

why is a kick to the head consider dangaress but on to the solar plex is not

a broken rib is ok but a broken finger is more painful

You train I train we all train so why does everbody not train

red brings out anger so blue brings out inner peace


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 11, 2008)

> what makes a great drink when all alcohol will do the job


cant agree there some drinks taste terrible when mixed with certain alcohol and some alcohol tastes like crap without a mixer




> when you get a haircut why is it always wet


whats a hair cut  can not remember when I last had one but do not worry I am loosing my hair so fast it will not matter in a few years



> If men are always wrong then why create women


 Had to have someone to tell men there wrong



> If women are also right then why have man


So they have someone to ***** at:angel:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 11, 2008)

Why do hot dogs come in packages of 10, but the buns come in packages of 8?

When lightning strikes the ocean why don't all the fish die?

Do the English people eat English muffins, or are they just called muffins? 

What is another word for "thesaurus"?



Hey I just realized this is a real good tie in to your Post Whore thread


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes it is

Also 
why does hamburger meat have different fat ratio

why is a cucumber called that

Is a Tomatoe a fruit or veggie

If god intended for us to be self preserve why are we killind each other


----------



## zDom (Jul 11, 2008)

Four minutes! For both of you!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2008)

zDom said:


> Four minutes! For both of you!


 
Oh come on this is a great random thread.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 11, 2008)

George Carlin would love this thread


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> George Carlin would love this thread


 

I agree he would have, so sad some people do not see the humor in it.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 13, 2008)

Why do I post, better yet why do any of us post

What happens if we don't

Can one really die if they do it

Can you go blind if you see someone ugly

can a fat person ever really be pretty

can a skinney person ever eat more that a dog

Can the day continue without me being a part of it


----------



## zDom (Jul 14, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> why does hamburger meat have different fat ratio


 
Glad it does! I LOVE hamburger (the perfect food! Tacos, cheeeeseburgers, chili, etc. etc. etc.!) and it makes me feel better about eating it when its the lean stuff. "Soyburger" just doesn't do it for me ...



terryl965 said:


> why is a cucumber called that



Because the Middle English folk called it a "cucomer" because the old French called it "cocombre" because the Romans called it "cucumis.")



terryl965 said:


> Is a Tomatoe a fruit or veggie



I hear its a fruit. 



terryl965 said:


> If god intended for us to be self preserve why are we killind each other



Because we are individuals, not a hive mentality. Lookin out for No. 1!!


----------



## zDom (Jul 14, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Oh come on this is a great random thread.



Yep 

I'm the type of person who wonders about stuff, too. When I was little, I read my parents' entire Funk & Wagnalls encyclopedia set (so they say  I'm sure I skipped stuff. I did go through every volume, however, in alphabetical order).

Nowadays I make it a point to Google one or two of the things that I'm wondering about. It's good to learn something every day


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2008)

I completely agree.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 14, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Why do I post, better yet why do any of us post


 
If someone post on MT and there is no one to read it... does it make any sense


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> If someone post on MT and there is no one to read it... does it make any sense


 
For an UPWE it does


----------



## zDom (Jul 14, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I agree he would have, so sad some people do not see the humor in it.



Hope ye don't mean me!

I see the humor, laugh  and then get the urge to actually find out why!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2008)

zDom said:


> Hope ye don't mean me!
> 
> I see the humor, laugh  and then get the urge to actually find out why!


 
No I was just randomly saying something with no meaning at all toward any particular person.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 14, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> If someone post on MT and there is no one to read it... does it make any sense





terryl965 said:


> For an UPWE it does



There is no such thing as a truly random post -- let alone a pointless post --

IF you're a UPWE, that is!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 14, 2008)

Though I know the answer, this has always bugged me....

Why is there Braille on drive up ATMs??


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 14, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Though I know the answer, this has always bugged me....
> 
> Why is there Braille on drive up ATMs??


It's there for the blind people in the back seat of cabs, of course!

Of course, the way some folks drive... I gotta wonder if they're not blind!

Why is the price of tea in China so important, anyway?  Apparently, it's got something to do with everything!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 14, 2008)

Or these butterflies in India always flapping their wings.....


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2008)

What is with crickets?

Why do we care?

African safari for what?

Bahama's what is wrong witht he triangle?

Jamaca rub what about swedish message?


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 14, 2008)

What does the word "pied" in "pied piper" mean?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 14, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> What does the word "pied" in "pied piper" mean?


It means spotted, or black and white.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 15, 2008)

Why do people sign up for classes and then do one and say at the end wow you do real Martial Arts, how do they know what the hell real MA is when they have never have trained.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 15, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Why do people sign up for classes and then do one and say at the end wow you do real Martial Arts, how do they know what the hell real MA is when they have never have trained.


 
Because they watched "Power Rangers" growing up and know what the fake stuff looks like.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 15, 2008)

Why is the opposite of highly not lowly?

Why isn&#8217;t a dead fly called a flew?


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 15, 2008)

Why do people insist on continuing their "act" when given all 3 x's on the show, "America's Got Talent"?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 15, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> if the egg was first then how can that be, don't we need a chicken and roster before the egg.


 

Both appeared simultaneously as a chicken omelette and then I ate it.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 15, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> Why do people insist on continuing their "act" when given all 3 x's on the show, "America's Got Talent"?


Why does anyone watch "America's Got Talent"?


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 15, 2008)

It's the only thing on that is remotely interesting, at this time today anyways.  

Is it possible to get too many friends on your "friend list?"


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 15, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> It's the only thing on that is remotely interesting, at this time today anyways.
> 
> Is it possible to get too many friends on your "friend list?"


 
No not at all


----------



## zDom (Jul 16, 2008)

Why were people in Biblical times given several hundreds of years to walk the earth and herd goats while today we have SO much to do and only a scant few decades to get it done??


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 16, 2008)

zDom said:


> Why were people in Biblical times given several hundreds of years to walk the earth and herd goats while today we have SO much to do and only a scant few decades to get it done??


 

Because


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 16, 2008)

Why does you nieghbor get mad when yourdog barks but when there is howling all night long they never notice.


----------

